# LPG tank levels



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hello all it's Camperian with yet another question.

8 weeks ago I filled my onboard LPG tank to full. Strangely it only took 39 ltrs.

Since then I have only used the gas for the fridge - running all the time, hot water on about 6 occasions until water hot enough for shower and probably boiled 10 quarter filled kettles on the stove.

When I went to the RV this evening I noticed the fridge was out and would not relight. I tried the hob and it would'nt light either.

I checked the LED level and 1/2 full was dimly lit and quarter full bright.

I then checked the gauge on the tank and it is showing about 1/3rd full

Any ideas, especially Kands (who has been extremely helpful in the past)?

Ian


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Ian 

If the fridge has been on for 8 weeks in the hot weather it may have used more gas than you might imagine... if nothing will light I suspect your tank is empty and the gauge is faulty. Do you not have an LPG pressure gauge in the RV ? 
To prove it one way or the other I would slacken off the gas pipe just after the regulator near the tank. 
A common problem with the tank gauge is corroded or slack connections.. check them and if they look iffy clean the spades and replace the spade connectors. 

Hope that helps.. 

Jim


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ian
Well I can't really add anymore to Jims advice.... My tank gauges (including the diesel tank) are for indication only :lol: :lol: :lol: , and as for accuracy :roll: :roll: 
I would think that your fridge has swallowed the vast proportion of the LPG over an 8 week period mate, and if you test as Jim suggested whether there is any gas in the tank and find it empty it may be a good opportunity to fit a new gauge....
Let us know how you get on and please be very careful when cracking the gas pipe to check 8O 8O 8O 

Keith


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi... i to have had this problem...my tank holds 37 ltr..i used it for a weeks holls and left fridge on when home it only lasterd 3 weeks but all this time was in are hot weather so as said it uses more ...bring on the winter...not 
 dave


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*LPG TANKS*

Hi All
This might sound odd,is your RV hooked up to the mains? if not you will probably find your leisure batteries are flat,even though your fridge is running on gas it requires a 12volt feed to run the fridge electronics.

Also is your LPGalarm turned on or off? some Fleetwoods are equipped with a gas solenoid which is controlled by the gas alarm, if it is turned on you may have a faulty connection on the solenoid or your batteries are flat ( could be leisure or engine battery depending on how it is wired up.)

Duncan


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Lpg levels*

Thanks again everyone for easing my worries.

When I read on other posts "2 of those bottles will last you a long long time" my quotes and not necessarily accurate I was a bit worried.

Going to fill her up after work, so will let you know how much goes in.

Ian


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

*LPG gas levels*

Filled up this evening. It took 41 ltrs in an American 20 gal tank - is that different?

Got back to base and nothing would work.

Air in the line - NO, after several restarts

Then I thought about something Duncan mentioned about the sensor.

Reset the sensor and BINGO everything works. Thanks all especially Duncan who gave an idea.

Bad news:
If you looked at my previous post (Yippee I got my genset Back) I was so chuffed to have air/con and m/wave working again, I thought I would try the TV (I still think it is NTC although the RV has been in the UK since 1995, so I may be wrong).

That was a week ago.
Forgot all about the arial ( it was still up) and severly damaged it when I returned to base - low branches.

Some people say you make mistakes and then learn from them, I did'nt realise my mistakes were going to seriously damage my bank account againnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.     

Ian


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh dear Ian....thats the sort of thing you only do once (been there and done it  )

What exactly have you damaged on your Winegard? More often than not its the plastic crank gear which snaps...a very cheap and easy replacement.

Perhaps one of these wouldn't go amiss...clip it on your sun visor.
It reads "TV Antenna is up CAUTION do not drive" :lol: :lol:

Cheers
Linda


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Ian 

Glad your all sorted with the LPG.. it's a steep learning curve.. :? 
Good info from Duncan ..  

Cheers 

Jim


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

*LPG levels*

Scotjimland

Thanks for your wishes and earlier advice. Yes indeed it is a steep learning curve. I had'nt realised just how steep or how expensive especially when *I* make the mistakes! 

PS: I even spelled your avatar correctly this time 

Ian


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

*LPG Levels*

Linda

The support arm still cranks up and down and turns, it's the actual aerial which has broken off and is flopping about on its cable - still attached.

Ian


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

That sounds a little more painful Ian  
http://www.winegard.com/mobile/sensaracc.htm shows an exploded diagram of the antenna unit, the head does not have any small components (unlike the rest of the structure) but can be replaced on its own.
Perhaps if you can email me a close up of the damage we can take a look and see if it can be repaired ??
Best regards
Linda


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: LPG levels*



camperian said:


> I had'nt realised just how steep or how expensive especially when *I* make the mistakes!


Hi Ian

Don't beat yourself up mate, :lol: I drove off with the Winegard 'Up' at Peterborough and it was only luck that a sharp eyed Jock ( Jock and Rita) who spotted it and gave me a yell... 

Jim


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

*LPG Levels*

Hello Linda and all

Had to repair the rear bumper (remember the dreaded tailswing episode I mentioned earlier) before I could climb up onto the roof. Seems it is not the correct one for the Southwind as none of the rivet holes match up AND it is not self coloured. As I said before, although I bought the RV £5000 below normal price, the more I go into it the more I find out, especially as this is my first RV. I don't think I have bought a turkey but a mighty large chicken. Anyway having fixed the bumper (in this heat) phew. here are the pics as requested.


----------

